# Why is it that, with Ativan...



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I feel like I'm on top of the world and feel so much more calmer and positive? It makes me feel so much better at least at night time. I love it. And also I hardly recognize my DR which is fucking great.


----------



## birdiehead (Apr 19, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I feel like I'm on top of the world and feel so much more calmer and positive? It makes me feel so much better at least at night time. I love it. And also I hardly recognize my DR which is fucking great.


that's awesome. you should just stick with that if it helps. it's a tranquilizer so it mellows you out. you're lucky i have to take a bunch of crappy drugs to keep afloat.

you might wanna ask you dr about klonipin. it has a longer lasting effect and doesn't give you the spike that ativan does. from what i know it's a little more common to use with dp/dr but hey if the ativan works go with it


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I feel like I'm on top of the world and feel so much more calmer and positive? It makes me feel so much better at least at night time. I love it. And also I hardly recognize my DR which is fucking great.


I used to feel like that when I took Ativan a couple years ago. Made me feel this happy high buzz







are you prescribed it to take everyday or just ''as needed?"


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I take it everyday. A happy high buzz is a nice way of putting it lol


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I feel like I'm on top of the world and feel so much more calmer and positive? It makes me feel so much better at least at night time. I love it. And also I hardly recognize my DR which is fucking great.


Because benzo's are best!


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

TheStarter said:


> Because benzo's are best!


not in the long run.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

danxiety said:


> not in the long run.


I believe that.
Thats why you need to take them when needed, and not daily.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

TheStarter said:


> I believe that.
> Thats why you need to take them when needed, and not daily.


word. but she does :S


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah we should always take the meds according to how we're feeling, I didn't do that because my crazy psychiatrist thought it'd be fun to drown me in pills, prescribed me xanax xr 0,5 twice a day now after a few months it doesn't do shit.. Anyways I have an appointment with a new psychiatrist tomorrow so lets see how this goes


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Yeah we should always take the meds according to how we're feeling, I didn't do that because my crazy psychiatrist thought it'd be fun to drown me in pills, prescribed me xanax xr 0,5 twice a day now after a few months it doesn't do shit.. Anyways I have an appointment with a new psychiatrist tomorrow so lets see how this goes


good luck mate


----------

